# marijuana-seeds.nl



## BigTree420 (Apr 7, 2008)

just got my shipment in..they gave me a bonus pack of 5 and were super discreat...almost thought they gyped me at first lol and right b4 i threw away the package i figured it out...lucky but everyone wish me luck they r being started very soon!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats on the beans BigTree...I order from them and they are very Discrete..I am not going into detail but they have a great way to ship to the USA...What beans did you aquire?..Good Luck my friend and keep us posted


----------



## smokybear (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome. Betcha can't wait to get them started. What strain did you decide on? Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## BigTree420 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks guys...besides the 5 free Thai Stick seeds they sent me, i decided to go with hollands hope and medi bud...hollands hope is supposed to be really great for outdoors plus ive never known anybody to grow either of these strains so...it should be an interesting grow this season...ill keep you guys posted!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 8, 2008)

I've heard good things about hollands hope and the Thai. I'm sure the other is some great pot too. Can't wait to see a grow journal on them. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------

